# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Opera 11 - безбожно подвисает при открытии сайтов

## Cetacea

тот же яндекс (новая вкладка - картинка яндекса из экспресс-панели) вызывает ступор секунд на 15 (причем рекламный баннер отключен в настройках яндекса).
ноут вполне нормальный: тошиба с Core2 T5600, 1 Гб. в памяти ничего особо не висит, антивир DrWeb Security Space 6 обновленный, Adobe Flash Player под Opera и IE последний. систему и реестр чистил через BoostSpeed.

в то же время google.ru открывается почти мгновенно.

----------


## Dezire

Та же проблема. Правда, у меня и для гугла исключение не делает))
Стараюсь поменьше оперу юзать...

----------


## Orepoman

Не знаю у меня ничего не подвисает, всё норм работает, может ты вирусню какую словил. кстати скачиваем браузер Opera.

----------


## 123321123

http://letitbit.net/download/27488.2...Setup.exe.html
http://letitbit.net/download/72886.7...p_5.0.exe.html
http://letitbit.net/download/63452.6...aller.exe.html
http://turbo.to/kkjqmsqfw5zs.html
http://turbo.to/ydkmm556mxf0.html

----------


## blazhennyi

> тот же яндекс (новая вкладка - картинка яндекса из экспресс-панели) вызывает ступор секунд на 15 (причем рекламный баннер отключен в настройках яндекса).
> ноут вполне нормальный: тошиба с Core2 T5600, 1 Гб. в памяти ничего особо не висит, антивир DrWeb Security Space 6 обновленный, Adobe Flash Player под Opera и IE последний. систему и реестр чистил через BoostSpeed.
> 
> в то же время google.ru открывается почти мгновенно.


А полное удаление и установка не помогает? Поробуй удалить программой Uninstal tool и заново установить

----------

